# Buying a Macbook Pro - best in Dubai or UK?



## rarchy (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi,

I am going to buy a a new MacBook Pro and just wanted advice on whether its best to buy here or in the UK

If I buy in the UK I am sure the prices are uniform so I was going to look for a store with the best warranty (possibly John Lewis as I got my iPad there they usually have 2 year cover). The one I am looking at is £1199 which is 7002dhs with the exchange rate I used to get £ today (I would buy it with cash) - then I would claim 12% tax back so final price £1055 / 6161 AED. (think its 12% right?)

If I buy here for the same model on the Apple Store it is 5999 so cheaper. I have also found cheaper deals online on souq.com for the same model (new) but dont know if its better to stick to the Apple Store or a reputable store?

I also have a few questions running through my mind

- What differences are there between a UK and Arabic purchased macbook? I prefer UK keyboard and configuration so don't know if the difference is drastic
- If I bought in the UK, does the warranty cover me wherever I am, or does it depend on the retailer?
- I just need to show my passport (with visa) and ID card wherever I buy it to prove I can claim tax back right?
- Anyone have any idea how far in advance I should get to Heathrow to queue at the tax refund place? I have seen the queues before and they are loooong and I guess after Christmas will be the worst time! (I am flying 3 Jan)

Any advice would be much appreciated!

By the way before anyone says buy in the US I have no plans to go there soon, nor does anyone I know so that is not an option.

Thanks

Rachel


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

To save all the hassle factor I's buy it here from either the Apple Store or one of the many Apple retailers. However for the sake of a few hundred dirhams saving I'd go with the Apple Store, at least you'll have some comeback.

You can order it with a UK keyboard.

Imagine you got to Heathrow and they said no refund for some reason - you could be cancelling your residency the day after you arrive in DXB and then return back to blighty?

Not worth the hassle, buy from Apple Store.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I recently had experience buying from Apple.ae and I must say, I was pleasantly surprised. Great service all around. Very quick delivery and good exchange/replacement policy.

Personally, I would buy from Apple but I'm not sure about the keyboard issue - you might want to confirm that. The laptop I'm looking at though is cheaper in Canada (after taxes) so I'd buy from Canada when I'm visiting.

Also, read yesterday that Apple is opening a store in Dubai Feb of next year so you'll have a store locally for any warranty work - I believe Apple has an international warranty.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Personally, I always buy expensive things that can be transported, in the Uk and claim back the VAT on exit. I do have the luxury of knowing I go back to the Uk most months so any warranty issues can be sorted while I am there and can do a pickup on the next trip.

The other thing to remember is that you have a son or daughter at University, and hence they have a .ac.uk email address then you can access the Apple Educational Store whose discounts blow everyones price away by some margin. Then you can claim the VAT back on that as well for double discount.

Not that my university lecturer sister would ever allow me to do such a thing.

Nor would a new iPad 2 and iPhone 6 be coming back with us (iPhone 6 not available on the scheme at the moment)


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

We buy our work Macbooks from the Apple.ae webstore. They're shipped in per order but no issues and they have a great customer support office here in Dubai.

Arabic keyboard is an optional extra and the OS is the same. I wouldn't buy from Souq as they're likely to be grey imports, buy from a large store like Shariff if you must get one off the shelf.

And I'd still rather use a PC at the end of it all!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think the first Apple Store will open in MoE in the not too distant future.


----------



## Nig (Dec 7, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Personally, I always buy expensive things that can be transported, in the Uk and claim back the VAT on exit. I do have the luxury of knowing I go back to the Uk most months so any warranty issues can be sorted while I am there and can do a pickup on the next trip.
> 
> The other thing to remember is that you have a son or daughter at University, and hence they have a .ac.uk email address then you can access the Apple Educational Store whose discounts blow everyones price away by some margin. Then you can claim the VAT back on that as well for double discount.
> 
> ...


You can only claim VAT back in the UK if you aren't British or European citizen though?

Also you cannot buy with the Student discount and then claim VAT, Apple need to do the VAT return thing for you when you purchase, and they won't do it with the student discount already applied - things might have changed, but that's the answers I got when a friend of mine tried to do this a year ago.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

> You can only claim VAT back in the UK if you aren't British or European citizen though?


Nope - as long s you are an overseas resident with a residency stamp in your passport that suffices. I've done that with iPads, suits, shirts, bikes etc. take the receipt and item to the VAT reclaim desk at the airport on your way out - they look at the goods (sometimes), stamp the form and there's a bureau nearby where they credit your credit card.



> Also you cannot buy with the Student discount and then claim VAT, Apple need to do the VAT return thing for you when you purchase


No, you do the student thing, which includes VAT on the invoice which you pay as a UK citizen and reclaim at the airport on the way out as someone who is non-resident for tax purposes. The HMRC desk folks won't care what scheme it was bought under as its none of their business - its just a receipt to them.



> but that's the answers I got when a friend of mine tried to do this a year ago.


Get a more informed friend  Or at least one who is overseas resident.


----------



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

Note that you won't be able to use Facetime if you purchase from apple.AE. Facetime has been blocked here in this region so you will never find the app it on any devices you purchase from here. 

Even if you could install the app in Macbook pro (which is lot easier than doing on UAE's iDevices), there could be connection/configuration problem. Of course there are work around...


----------



## Ginger Ninja (Dec 28, 2011)

FaceTime has only been blocked on iPhones, not on MacBooks...well not the one I bought from iStyle.


----------



## nidserz (Sep 23, 2013)

I ordered a Macbook Pro Retina last year from apple.ae it was coming cheaper than Canada after taxes. Quick delivery, and I got a US/Canadian keyboard which I wanted (didn't want the UK one). But now I see only UK english or Arabic are offered. Bummer.
Oh, and Facetime is not blocked on the Macbook. I can use it just fine, just blocked on iPhone (not sure about iPad) bought from Apple here.


----------

